# Beans Foundry



## Reaperman (Sep 11, 2007)

Cracking foundry In Birmingham


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 12, 2007)

Really like the third and fourth pics, Rm. The cafeteria looks somewhat trashed, methinks! 
Great find. 

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Sep 12, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Really like the third and fourth pics, Rm. The cafeteria looks somewhat trashed, methinks!



That was cafeteria cool Pics RM


----------



## S4M (Dec 4, 2007)

This place looks awsome ! Off up to Birmingham this weekend, would love to visit this place if you have any details i could use for its where abouts ? Would much appreciate it, 

Cheers 

S4M


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 6, 2007)

Loved the pics Reaperman, there seams to be something extra special about industrial sites, I love em. Would love to see more of the pics you took.

Simon-G


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 6, 2007)

Simon-G said:


> Would love to see more of the pics you took.



Hi Simon
Did you see the other thread of the foundry by Mr Bones and SmileySal? Some excellent pics there, plus the other industrial explores from the B'ham meet in October. Know what you mean about industrial stuff, especially the old red-brick factories.


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for that Foxylady I just checked them out. Stunning pictures I realy get fired up with these industrial sites. Would make a good poll to see what type of site's tick everyones box.

Simon-G


----------



## Dennis Martin (Feb 8, 2008)

Up until 2 years ago I used to work at Beans Foundry, I spent 39 years there and have many many happy memories. It breaks my heart to see these photographs, but it likewise warms it to think that "The Bean" will carry on and not be forgotton with these photos. Keep going..........

I'm looking forward to partisipating in "Derelict Places" from now on.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 8, 2008)

Cheers, and welcome to Derelict Places Dennis. Do have any pictures of when the foundry was in operation at all? would love to see any historical pictures,and do a comparison with now.

Welcome again,

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi dennis, its great to hear from people who worked at the places we now visit and document it really helps us get a feel for what a place was like while it was up and running. What did you do while you were there?

I've a few technical questions about beans that you might be able to help with:

Was beans casting Iron or steel?
Was beans solely melting down scrap?
What was added in the furnace? Coke? Iron ore? 

Can you tell us anything about the day to day running of beans? How many worked there? the hours? or even if pay was good! we would also be interested in any stories you might have!

Cheers in advance

RM


----------



## King Al (Feb 8, 2008)

Are they realy the musical fruit?


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 8, 2008)

King Al said:


> Are they realy the musical fruit?


----------



## King Al (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok maybe it was a little childish


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 9, 2008)

Can I just add a welcome to Dennis...be great to hear more about Beans and look forward to your participation.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Feb 9, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Can I just add a welcome to Dennis...be great to hear more about Beans and look forward to your participation.



Look forward to hearing more about the place too 

Posting at 2.35am Foxy  are you on this all night or had you just rolled out of the pub?

Nick.


----------



## carew (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm hoping to go up there in the next month or so.

its only 10 minutes away from me.


----------



## diluted (Feb 9, 2008)

carew said:


> I'm hoping to go up there in the next month or so.
> 
> its only 10 minutes away from me.



me too, could be good to go as a small group, I think Virusman may want to come too.


----------



## carew (Feb 9, 2008)

i think maybe we should organise a trip up there?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 10, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> Posting at 2.35am Foxy  are you on this all night or had you just rolled out of the pub?



Can't afford the pub! 
Had a few beers whilst watching some DVDs then onto the forum and as I still had some beers it seemed rude not to continue! 
Um...didn't get to bed til 4am...loads of posts to catch up with!


----------



## carew (Feb 10, 2008)

fully agree with you on that


----------



## smileysal (Feb 10, 2008)

Wouldn't mind getting a good few more pics of this place, really enjoyed it last time. 

 Sal


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 10, 2008)

As i told diluted at our meet, I'm well up for a visit here. Just depends on the date. Mega excited about this one. Isn't the factory building next door vacant now too?


----------



## carew (Feb 10, 2008)

Virusman26 said:


> As i told diluted at our meet, I'm well up for a visit here. Just depends on the date. Mega excited about this one. Isn't the factory building next door vacant now too?



when you free mate?


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## carew (Feb 10, 2008)

which factory you ref to??

you got an aerial image?


----------



## Engineer (Jun 27, 2008)

*Beans Foundry.*



Reaperman said:


> Hi dennis, its great to hear from people who worked at the places we now visit and document it really helps us get a feel for what a place was like while it was up and running. What did you do while you were there?
> 
> I've a few technical questions about beans that you might be able to help with:
> 
> ...



Almost certainly coke cupola furnaces, probably close grained cast iron products.
There used to be piles of engine blocks under the magnet crane in the yard, not sure if these were scrap product for re-work or bought in scrap.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupola_furnace


----------



## sparkyman (Jul 20, 2008)

*maintenance*

I worked there for years, used to buy in iron stampings scrap to melt down, all engine block that were scrapped off by our inspectors were taken straight back round to be re-used.At one time up to 500 people worked there. 3 shift rota and one of the cleanest foundries around. However, that doesnt mean clean!!!


----------

